# Biologists say BWCA fire will help Minnesota's moose habitat



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/minnesota/news/article_13f1c18c-e2dd-11e0-8b14-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Most fires also help out other game animal's as well, usually around 2 yrs. after the fire the new growth takes hold.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They do some control burns up here for the moose habitat improvement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They do the controlled burns here in places, not enough places though, to help deer and elk. They need to issue logging permits for some areas so as to avoid the massive fires that consume everything in their path.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Indians back in the day here in the south used to do burns annually as a way to keep the understory in check. And it kept the forest floor clear of bramble, dead wood, briars and other target nuisances etc... and made a picturesque shaded woodland with a higher canopy as well because the flames reached up causing the branches of trees to only be able to grow unburnt higher up. Not to mention wildfires didnt have the fuel needed to get out of control, let alone hardly ever start in the first place. I think yearly burns benefit everything. As long as its done when ground nesting etc.. wont be a concern of course. A little burn now or a HUGE burn years later--environmentalists need to get on board.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

God forbid we should learn from our ancestors, what did they know!

Back then people learned by paying attention to what nature told them instead of some bespectacled nerd(not geek Chris... I said nerd) who thinks because he has read a few books on the subject and talked to others who have read the same books and perhaps written a few of them for others to read , that he knows everything. Mostly in these times it is a matter of who can convince a judge, who knows next to nothing about nature, that they know more than Mother Nature.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris, are you a geek ? Geeks like being known as geeks at least the geeks I know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he could even tell YOU how to post pictures.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I bet he could even tell YOU how to post pictures.....


Are you sure!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No I was trying to make him feel good.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Well here in Illinois the farmers that do "natural land reclamation" in other words the govt pays them to allow natural grasses, flowering plants and weeds to grow; are required to burn it every 3-5 years. Its greta though cause it really helps with our pheasant population.


----------

